# I have a few questions regarding RB26DETT swap



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

Sorry but I have a few questions reguarding the RB26DETT motor swap not covered in the RB swap thread. First I was wondering if there is any way A/C can be used as I know its a tight fit plus the FMIC, A/C core and the obligatory radiator swap as well as where the compressor could be mounted. Also I have heard that the twin turbo setup could not be used due to the fact that the steering column is in the direct path of the turbos requiring a single turbo swap. Is this true???. Also would I have to get one of those big tachs as I have heard the speedo and tach in the 240 will not work with the RB motor. Is there any way to get a functioning tach and speedo without havng to resort to after market gauges?? I have a bunch more questions but these are the only real ones I want answered before i decide to dive head first into an RB motor swap. I was considering buying a Supra for show and road racing use but a Skyline powered 240 would roughly be about 1200lbs lighter, thus faster, handle, brake and be cheaper to fully build than the price of a STOCK 93-98 TT Supra ( I also love the wail of the high revving RB26).


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I havent researched much on the 26 swap. You CAN keep the twins. McKinney motorsports supposedly has kit to let you retain them. www.mckinneymotorsports.com. Why the 26 though. You still have to get a 5spd tranny froma 25. It is too much hassle and price.... GEt an RB25 if you must have an RB. Information is scarce on it because not too many have done. I know there are some in progress though. You also will need a custom driveshaft. You have to rewire the tachs and what not. I hear that sometimes the tach will read off. I am going to get a decent sized aftermarket tach on mine just to be safe. And how do you figure the 240 will weight 1200lbs less than the TT Supra. Unless the TT weights almost 4000 lbs. Even the 300Zx is a beast and it only weighs 3300 give or take., My S13 weights 2700 according to my title.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well the Supra Twin Turbo weights in at 3500.

RB25det is the smarter swap, 26 would only be done to say you did it. witch the 25 has enough braging rights behind it as it is it shouldnt matter. both engines make pretty close to the same power when setup, plus if you ever wanted to get crazy the RB25 head bolts easier to the RB30 block, and that would be a frist for the states!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> *Well the Supra Twin Turbo weights in at 3500.
> 
> RB25det is the smarter swap, 26 would only be done to say you did it. witch the 25 has enough braging rights behind it as it is it shouldnt matter. both engines make pretty close to the same power when setup, plus if you ever wanted to get crazy the RB25 head bolts easier to the RB30 block, and that would be a frist for the states!! *


If you can source an RB30!!!!


----------

